# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Driving in European countries

## Tomenable

Let's share driving videos from European countries and former European colonies.

*Poland:*

----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable

*Poznań, Poland:*

----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable

*Bike, Poznań:*

----------


## Tomenable

*Czech Republic:*

----------


## Tomenable

*Austria:

*

----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable

*Nature in Croatia:

*​

----------


## Tomenable

*Lublin -> Warsaw:*

----------


## Tomenable

*Bratislava, Slovakia:*

----------


## Tomenable

*Monaco hills:
*

----------


## Tomenable



----------


## Tomenable

*Murmansk, Russia:*

----------


## nevad

Some Street View Videos:

I 15 S: Helena MT - Montana City MT - 10 KM (USA)


[youtube]l90V8P6VCIM[/youtube]


E762: BOS MNE border - Plužine MNE - 24,7 KM


[youtube]E1ALvebbPDs[/youtube]


E762: Plužine MNE - Manastir Piva MNE - 7,5 KM


[youtube]_vtRK-oRO6k[/youtube]


Rijeka CRO 4 km:


[youtube]gux5l9EOzPo[/youtube]


Salerno - Amalfi ITA 20,4 km:


[youtube]_tynGe_D6l8[/youtube]


Monte Carlo MON Nice FRA 19,5 km:


[youtube]ZghMR0oF4q0[/youtube]

----------


## Yetos

@ Tomenable

Why they have so wide roads, in the cities?


that is not good for enviroment, and land economy

----------

